# Stop Motion Animation - Lego men compete to solve a Rubik's Cube First



## Ffrangconator (Jun 3, 2011)

This is my first stop motion animation, It is about 2 teams of lego minifigs, battling to be the first team to solve a Rubik's Cube:
[youtubehd]tox6gS4B5Iw[/youtubehd]


----------



## Godmil (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome work. Bet that took a while to do


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 3, 2011)

lol btw which cube is that?


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 3, 2011)

lol, very nice video


----------



## Mnts (Jun 3, 2011)

Aweasome work dude, I like it


----------



## Bapao (Jun 3, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> lol btw which cube is that?


 
Looks like an F-II...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 3, 2011)

Brilliant, exactly how long did this take...? few days ...?


----------



## Ffrangconator (Jun 3, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> lol btw which cube is that?


 Yes it is an FII, with cubesmith stickers.


----------



## Ffrangconator (Jun 3, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Brilliant, exactly how long did this take...? few days ...?


 
I did it over a period of about 5 months, because I had to fit it in with school assignments and any other random projects. 
But I could have done it a LOT quicker if I didn't procrastinate. And other complictions - Finding good video editing software, ended up using iMovie.

The filming took me about 30 hours or maybe more, I can't remember.
The editing probably took just as long as well, including editing individual pics.
The sound took probably like 15 hours maybe, to find the right places to get sound effects.

Also this is my first full one, so the next one I do will probably take a shorter time.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 4, 2011)

Great video, great composition.

My son is just getting into brickfilming and trying to help him, I realise what is required for something even very simple; and this is far from simple.

Awesome work :tu


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

hahahaha that is funny and awesome. Very nice work :tu


----------



## whauk (Jun 4, 2011)

but...why does team A know how to solve it?


----------



## CubeLTD (Jun 4, 2011)

whauk said:


> but...why does team A know how to solve it?



Because they're very very very intelligent!


----------



## whauk (Jun 4, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Because they're very very very intelligent!


 
how could i miss that?


----------



## Ffrangconator (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the awsome feedback guys!


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 5, 2011)

+1 Very nice! I was expecting just a stop motion cube and some lego dudes doing some really patchy flying around the screen but when I saw those 10 guys at the start all moving around I knew I was watching something with some real effort. I liked the goofy plotline to it as well. You could've so easily just had 2 teams solving at once. So well done man.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 5, 2011)

I loled at the TNT and the guy on team b slapping the computer. 
Great job. Lots of effort obviously put into this.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice work. Great quality, and also a nice plot! Can't wait to see your next one.


----------



## demma (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice job, congrats for the effort and prodcution.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 5, 2011)

So much awesomeness. 
I don't know much else to say.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 5, 2011)

lol dan brown


----------



## De Dovla (Jun 5, 2011)

I like this video very much!


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 5, 2011)

So much win ITT


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 5, 2011)

Really awesome video, great fun to watch!


----------



## Goosly (Jun 5, 2011)

Team B is so funny 
Nice vid !


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 5, 2011)

...
WOW.

Bravo!


----------

